
Hyperledger – The Source of Truth - jonbaer
https://www.linux.com/news/hyperledger-source-truth
======
eb0la
They have a Healthcare working group
([https://www.hyperledger.org/blog/2016/10/03/hyperledger-
anno...](https://www.hyperledger.org/blog/2016/10/03/hyperledger-announces-
the-hyperledger-healthcare-working-group) )

Much more interesting than fintech, smart contracts, and IoT "standard"
blockckain applications.

